# Lost Ark Serverstart verschoben



## Batze1 (11. Februar 2022)

Der f2p Serverstart für Heute Freitag, geplant 18:00 Uhr wurde für einige Stunden verschoben.



> Unfortunately, due to deployment issues, launch is delayed. We hope to have this resolved in a matter of hours. Your patience is appreciated and we’ll update you soon.



Damit hat sich das Thema Lost Ark für Heute wohl erledigt.


----------



## Eyren (11. Februar 2022)

Hat jemand etwas anderes erwartet?

1. Hat Amazon oft genug bewiesen das Spiele nicht ihr Ding sind.

2. Kauft euch ein Boosterpaket wenn ihr zocken wollt, als ob f2p wirklich f2p wäre.


----------



## splatta (12. Februar 2022)

mittlerweile läuft es 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


hatte komischerweise keine Warteschlange, bin was anderes von Amazon Games gewohnt aber man konnte viele Server erst gar nicht betreten


----------



## Haasinger (13. Februar 2022)

Das Spiel ist online aber irgendwie ist es doch ein Desaster.

Freitag Abend kam der F2p Release nicht, der kam erst in der Nacht. 
Samstag konnte ich mich dann einmal um Mittag herum einloggen, danach nicht mehr. Samstag Abends waren dann auf allen Servern Login Warteschlangen von um 10-16t Leuten, sind so um die 6 Stunden Wartezeit. 
Heute konnte ich mich um 9 Uhr Morgens einloggen, seit 16:00 geht es gar nicht mehr. Man kommt nichteinmal zur Serverauswahl für die Warteschlange.

Verdirbt mir persönlich etwas den Spaß an dem Spiel. Fand es relativ gut, aber die Serverkapazität ist zumindest für den Beginn um Faktor 3 zu niedrig. Insofern bleibt es für mich F2p weil ich so einem lausigen Serverstart kein Geld in den Rachen werfen werde.

Es sei noch angemerkt dass es nur die Logins sind die Probleme machen. Ist man einmal drin, läuft es tadellos.


----------

